# Strength and Size Journal



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

As the title says I thought I would start this basically just to keep me on track and better motivated to reaching my goals over next few weeks.

Having always trained for size, (although never really put 100% effort in really hence the journal), I have decided to try and increase my strength the three major lifts, and hopefully gain a much better density to my whole physique, well this is the plan anyway lol.

Current stats are as follows

Age 20

Weight 17 and a half stone (smoothish lol)

Height 5,11

Current PB are sh*te as far as Im concerned this will hopefully be improved with the help of you guys as I know absoloutly nothing about training for strength really this being my main reason for the journal as hopefully some can help me along the way training wise, nutrition has been plenty of protein,carbs, good fats etc but also alot of junk and this will be cleaned up alot from now onwards.

Current PB are

Bench 140x1rm ( this i feel is the one needing the most work as delts and tris are appaulingly rubbish at the minute IMO)

Deadlift 225x1rm

Squat 200x2reps ( always a bit fearfull on this lift but feel theres alot more in the tank.

Goals for End of year/late Jan are as follows...

Bench 155-160x1rp

Deadlift 240x1rm

Squat 220x1-2reps

So hopefully I am not being too unrealistic and all these will be achieved..

Routine will be ..

Day 1-Legs

Day2-Push

Day3-Pull

Day 4-Rest

So any advice and critique fire away!! :beer:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alrite mate, good luck with your journal

you are pretty strong mate, i wouldnt describe your lifts as **** anyhow.

what are you doing on your push day, any cgbp in there?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to this. Those are excellent lifts already.

Congrats on becoming a man and working the strength now mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with this mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes mate doing lots of CGBP and really feel it improving my tris alot, I think my bench is mainly a technique/delt weakness!

Today was Squats and was up all night with the little man so didnt wake till gone half 10 which is not ideal but trained anyways...

Various warmup on leg ext etc ect...

Squat

6x60k

6x100k

5x140k

3x180

3x190

On the squat i feel strong but have serious mental barrier and feel if I could get round this my weight would go up alot more but we will see..

Leg Ext

1x15(stack ???)

1x10(stack???)very slow contracting hard

SLDL Stood on 3inch block

10x60k

8x100k

never done these before so just gettin the feel for them really..

Leg Curls

1x15

1x15

not sure of weight of stack again but very slow reps contacting hard!

Some neck brace work 3x50-60 reps with 10k disc attatched!

And done short but sweet!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big said:


> I'm looking forward to this. Those are excellent lifts already.
> 
> Congrats on becoming a man and working the strength now mate


Cheers mate, and hopefully I can keep my training as manly as can be lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GHS said:


> Good luck with this mate.


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Diet today has not been good as was up all night and woke late this morning...

11.00-weight gain consisting of whey, milk, and egg proetin with carbs also.

1.00-pro recover

2.00-300g salmon with broccolli, and 100g oats in water

4.30-200g lean mince beef, 1 pint of whole milk, handfull of cashew nuts

7.00-same as meal 1

10.00- will be...2 cod fillets,50g oats and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter.

Not great usually would have consumed alot more but will be spot on toomorrow!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

good luck with the training & journal.... another really strong f#cker from Wales (lol), what do they put in the water down there??? :rockon:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gold95 said:


> good luck with the training & journal.... another really strong f#cker from Wales (lol), what do they put in the water down there??? :rockon:


 Thanks mate, hopefully PBs will be smashed by end of year fingers crossed!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

good luck fella, will be following this all the best

ash


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work mate,your short term goals look realistic too

Will pop in to see how your getting on rick!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Good work mate,your short term goals look realistic too
> 
> Will pop in to see how your getting on rick!


Thanks mate, I need all the help I can get with this!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

rayvonn said:


> good luck fella, will be following this all the best
> 
> ash


Thanks mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought I would upload a pic not brilliant but all I have at the moment, way back near January/February time, will got some recent ones done this week or next to keep track of progress physique wise as my goal is after all strength and size (more thickness is the goal)...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Where you training at the moment mate?

Look forward to the update pics


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

what is "CGBP" btw ?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rickjamesbitch said:


> what is "CGBP" btw ?


 Close Grip Bench Press


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

i kneww thatt.. wat a tard i am


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GHS said:


> Where you training at the moment mate?
> 
> Look forward to the update pics


Training in Llandudno at the minute mate, only gym I can get too, but did pop down the powerhouse a few times to check it out, got alot of good equipment in the place, great gym!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today session was ....

Bench

6x60k

6x80k

5x100k

5x120k

3x130k

1x140k

1x145k(New PB)

The 140 and the 145 goes up really slow as does alot of my bench weight, just wondering wether I should devote a few sessions to 50-60% of max weight and work on speed and technique????

Push Press

10x60k

8x70k

Delts are really weak and really need work!

CGBP

10x60k

8x70k

6x90k

6x100k all these are very controlled with pause at bottom!

Dips

couldnt find belt to add weight so settled for 2xloads of reps bodyweight

Dumbell Ext Lying on bench

1x15

1x10 again nt sure of weight but not heavy nice slow controlled reps

Today was really stressfull and physicaly demanding day and all in all knew it was gonna be crap session but the bench PB went up, but still really dissapointed as it feels really heavy and slow still any suggestions or ideas to getting this one moving as really starting to f*ck me off :cursing:

Diet has also been quite poor..

8.00 weight gain (milk/egg/whey and carb mix)

11.00 200g chicken 100g oats in water

2.00-200g chicken 100g oats in water

4.30-200g lean mince beef,100g pasta,light bolognese

6.30-200g chicken 100g oats in water

8.30-will be 200g chicken and 50g oats in water

10.30-will be 200g chicken and 50g oats in water, and 1 TBspoon of peanut butter


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone on your bench pb rick

145k is a great bench and it wasnt long ago when it was my 1rm mate!!

Very good cgbp too!

I would suggest sticking to strict military press to really keep constant stress on your shoulders through the entire ROM and work up in weight from there,just a suggestion though mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate,Yes think your right mate, fustrating really as although its a PB is seemed really slow my bench is by far my weakest lift at the mo.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If a 145k bench is your weakest lift then believe me,your doing well!!!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

sweet lifts!! hopefully one day I'll be that strong as well, i've started a strength + size journal as well, obviously my lifts aren't as decent as your's, but it's good inspiration seeing your journal

awesome work bud


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

leonface said:


> sweet lifts!! hopefully one day I'll be that strong as well, i've started a strength + size journal as well, obviously my lifts aren't as decent as your's, but it's good inspiration seeing your journal
> 
> awesome work bud


Cheers mate, just put the work in and good nutrition it will soon come mate!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, just put the work in and good nutrition it will soon come mate!


cheers mate, i guess i've just gotta be patient haha :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today was pull and was bit weaker than usual for some reason...

Deadlift

6x100k

3x180k

2x200k

1x220k

0x225k ........The bar would not even budge done this weght few sessions ago think might be over doing deads now as have deadlifted heavy for as many sessions as can remember now maybe some rackpulls or maybe just stick to a weight I can get 3-5 reps on for a while, what do you guys think??

Cleans (each rep begin from floor to shoulder height)

5x60k

5x70k

5x80k

3x90k

I find these great for upper back development and havent done them for months so fancied a bash

Ezy bar curls

15k each sidex15

20k per side x10 nice and strict

Strength felt crap today but felt big so nt all bad, rest day tommorrow and hopefully thing will pick up next session!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work rickstrong deadlifts mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, hows training your end Ill have to pop in and have a nosy!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Just did 160k 3x3 mate,not great but its progressing well and i havent been doing them very long!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good weight mate im sure theyll fly up in no time like the rest of your lifts mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cheers rickdmcc is helping in a big way,his deads went from 90k to 310k in just over 18 months!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes mate have been reading his journal for a while, amazing progress!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Top guy too


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice back workout mate, as for the deadlifts try some rack pulls and heavy stiff legged deads and then go back to them. Also nice one on the bench PB, now you've broke past the mental barrier of 140kg im sure the weights will start going up.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers mate tbh Ive had alot on this week in general and stressfull exhausting time by next session should be alot better performing hopefully anyway.

Ive just started doing stiff legged deads on leg day and will hamer them for few weeks see how that improves thing as you say.

cheers mate


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

some really good workouts already mate, hope the diets going aswell as the training?

btw your lat width is awesome.... keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gold95 said:


> some really good workouts already mate, hope the diets going aswell as the training?
> 
> btw your lat width is awesome.... keep up the great work :thumb:


cheers mate, today has been crap been very ill all through work and didnt eat, sorted some anitbiotics out now tho so should be much better by tommorow ready for squatting, really hoping to get some good lifting in tommorow!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate, today has been crap been very ill all through work and didnt eat, sorted some anitbiotics out now tho so should be much better by tommorow ready for squatting, really hoping to get some good lifting in tommorow!


I'd consider at least another days rest before training(especially legs) even if you're feeling better,i doubt your immune system and CNS will have recovered,and coupled with the lack of food in your system,may do more harm than good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah was thinking this myself mate, also gotta do some work on the house tonight which will be a couple of hours, rest again tommorow I think then get back in the gym friday.

The trouble with me is even when I know Im not 100 percent up to it I still train because I just love lifing weights be it when im healthy or ill, even tho My mind knows its counterproductive!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well last few days have been most stressfull few days in my life lol, and after being ill on top of that and hardly eating, and working late all week I managed to get to gym for squats tonight...

Squats

10xjust bar

10x60k

6x100k

5x140

3x180

2x190

1x195

2 Sets of leg ext not sure of weight but around 15 strict reps

SLDL off 4inch block

8x60k

8x100k

8x120k

Some neck work with brace and 15kilo added 20-30 reps x 3 sets

Done, was very tired but not a bad workout anyway:beer:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That is some seriously nice squatting


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work rick mate:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads, I think with a spot I could get few reps with 195 or a heavier single


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

after stressfull days, illness & not eating great to put in a workout like that is first class. hope your feeling a bit better now?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers mate, yeah feeling quite alot better now and considering going gym in abit for few squats and deads.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Decided to take it really easy today as havent hardly eaten last few days due to illness but is sorted now

Box Squats

3x120k

3x120k

3x120k

3x120k

3x120k

3x120k

3x120k

3x120k these were basically working on speed with very little rest inbetween sets and always give me an awsome pump in whole quad/ham/glute area

Deads off blocks (bar around mid shin height)

3x60k

3x100k

3x140k

3x180k forgot chalk and bar was slippy as hell so not great

Leg ext 3 sets

seated c raises x2sets

standing c raises x2 sets

Legs were bursting with an unbelievable pump and really enjoyed the workout, now eating is sorted back to smashing some half decent weights in next few sessions hopefully! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Also will get some pics up next week when get a chance


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Still felt bit run down and weak today so bit of a gay workout

Bench

10x60k

10x80k

8x100k

6x110k

5x120k then dropped to 100k for extra 5 reps

Incline

10x60k

8x80k

6x100k

3x120k

3x120k

then some biceps light weight 15+reps for change

**** wrkout really but eating is back on track and starting cycle of test enanthate at 500mg a week tommorow so fun should start in next few weeks


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looks all good to me rick,get them pics up mate:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate probably this time next week on the pics mate as havent got much to show just yet after illness and starvation haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Todays session..

Clean and Press (each rep from floor)

10x60k

8x70k

1x80k

1x90k

1x100k (only managed to clean it and failed to press:cursing

seated military press

5x60k

5x80k

3x90k

3x100k

2sets of light lateral raises

2 sets of upright rows focusing on traps

then some light tricep work!

Not going mad just yet as eating is only just getting back to normal after illness and lost alot of weight and strength but should be back on track this week with solid eating and starting my cycle


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice going with the clean and press mate, it's a hard exercise to perform IMO.

I like doing just the cleans for upper back thickness.

Has your cold gone yet? I've come down with something the last few days, still gonna go ahead and train though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice shoulder routine,that will build some serious shoulders rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> Nice going with the clean and press mate, it's a hard exercise to perform IMO.
> 
> I like doing just the cleans for upper back thickness.
> 
> Has your cold gone yet? I've come down with something the last few days, still gonna go ahead and train though.


Yes mate I often perform cleans on there own for traps/back really hits upper back well I find, this is the first time Ive tried it with th press all in one rep though.

Wasnt a cold mate I had a really bad intection in my throat which caused really bad pain and I was working long hours everyday with it and not eating so my all round well being went down the pan and weight just dropped off me, its fustrating but I lose weight really fast and few days of crap and alot of hard work can go down the pan, I usually eat around 8-9 000 cals a day on cycle and anything below 5,000 the weight drops off, its handy when I diet for fat loss (which is not often lol) because its comes off easy but so does any muscle easily aswell:cursing: I have been up to 19 stone when I was 18 on my first test cycle and even then I got ill and lost a hell of alot of muscle.

I also get runned down easily and have to get alot of sleep,

If I was you and take it easy for few days then re think training while ill OMO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Nice shoulder routine,that will build some serious shoulders rick


Hope so mate as theyve been neglected as of late and have lost size, hope your training is going well will pop in and have a look!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sound rick,just put some training up in there mate!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Squats today....

Squat

15xbar

10x60k

5x100k

5x140k

1x180k

1x190k

5x140k, then instantly dropped to 100k for extra 6 reps

Leg Ext

15x???

10x???

8x???

5x??? not sure of weight as is stack but went heavy

Leg Curls

10x??

8x??

6?? again not sure of stack weight

Standing Calf raises superset with seated x 2 sets

Some rope crunchesx 3 sets heavy as low as 8 reps

Legs were absoloutly battered and the dropset on squats was torture and made me really gasp for air, felt like puking afterwards,

Diets been really good last two days and feel back on track to training properly again so hopefully should get some better weights up soon!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today was a much needed rest day and decided to cut down on food a bit as to watch BF levels as a creeping up alot as of late diet today has been....

Pre breakfast cardio 25 mins moderate stationary bike..

Meal 1-40g whey and two slices of wholemeal toast

Meal2-300g Salmon with broccolli, and 100g oats in water

Meal3-60g whey

Meal4-Tin of Tuna, 50g oats, and 500ml of Whole milk

Meal5 will be-4 whole eggs and handfull of cashew nuts

Meal6 will be-2 whole eggs,20g whey and tablespoon of peanut butter blended inot drink.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Todays session..

Warmup then..

Incline Bench

5x60k

5x100k

5x110k

Military Press

5x60k

5x80k

5x90k

CGBP

5x60k

5x80k

5x90k

Ezy Bar Curls

10x 10k each side

10x 15k each side

8x 20k each side

Preacher Machine

1x20+reps with moderate weight??

Diet also been gtood today..

8.00-40g Whey, 100g Oats in water

10.00-2 tins of tuna,100g oats in water

12.30-40g whey, 100g oats in water

2.00(PWO)-40g whey and 1 large bannana

4.00-double cheeseburger:whistling: and 50g oats in water

6.00-200g prawns, 80g rice, and mixed veg

8.00-5 whole eggs,1 wholemeal toast, 500ml whole milk

10.00 will be- 200g lean mince with chopped tomatoes & onions, handfull of cashew nuts, 500mg vit c.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good lifts! also liking the cheeky double cheeseburger today haha


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone rick

I bet your tris were fooked mate:thumb:good lifting!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

leonface said:


> good lifts! also liking the cheeky double cheeseburger today haha


Ha ha yeah mate took the little one and misses to mcdonalds and couldnt resist  , my workbag was with me so had oats instead of fries though lol!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone rick
> 
> I bet your tris were fooked mate:thumb:good lifting!!!


Cheers mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rest day again today and didnt have work till 11.00 so got a lazy lie in lol

10.00-40g whey,100g oats, 3 slice of pineapple, 500mg vit c

1.00-200g chicken,broccolli,50g oats 1 bananna

4.00-300g salmon,2 wholemeal toast

6.00-diced beef, spuds carrots (nt sure of weights as was made for me)

8.00-200g chicken,broccolli,1 TBspoon peanut butter

Will be doing 30mins moderate cardio on stationary bike in bit then last meal will be..

10.00-200g lean mince, choped tomatoes,onions, 1 TB peanut butter,500mg vit c.

Cant wait to hit deads tommorow!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Todays workout

deadlift

3x60k

3x100k

3x140k

3x180k

3x200k

1x210k

bent over rows

12x60k

12x80k

10x100k

Close Grip Pulldowns

12xhalf stack

10xfull stack

10 full stack (???weight??)

Ezy Bar Curls

15x10k each side

10x20k each side

One Arm Preacher Machine

15x15k

12x15k

A week into cycle tommorow and felling good for it, great pump today when the test starts to kick in 2-3 weeks should match some old PB and hopefully smash by the end of year fingers crossed!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate,im on your tail with them deads,best get your skates on:thumb:


----------



## The Gent (Dec 16, 2007)

Inspirational read. You are a strong lad.

What's your cycle history?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate,im on your tail with them deads,best get your skates on:thumb:


Well done mate, tbh feeling weak as of late but hopefully few weeks should be breaking my PBs, I hope lol


----------



## The Gent (Dec 16, 2007)

Seems like you have made some good gains in those 2 years. Quite a lot of cycles for 2 years, what protocol do you follow for time off. Do you just cycle when you feel ready?

Your diet looks hardcore at the moment, chicken and oats. Wish I could do something simple but my mentality is a killer when it comes to diet.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

No training today but got some pics for progress as will do this time every week for the duration of this cycle.

They are bit crap lol as misses took them with her mobile but best I can do for now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Also just point out I am not concerned about BF as real goal is just strength and size for now as stated before.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking massive mate. That is some serious mass, and some great lifts. Good job


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big said:


> Looking massive mate. That is some serious mass, and some great lifts. Good job


Cheers mate, and thanks for popping in:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Really Good session for me today.........

Deadlift

3x60k

3x140k

3x180k

3x200k added belt and chalk here

1x210k

1x220k

1x225k

1x230k...New personal best:thumb:was buzzing afterwards haha

Close Grip Underhand Chins

1x10(bodyweight)

1x8(bodyweight)

Ezy Bar Curls

15x20k each side

6x22 and 1/2 each side

2 x light preacher curls

Was a brilliant workout for me today and really got me motivated to continue training hard for my goals for end of year, the funny thing is today before I trained I hadnt even eaten as was in a stinkin mood due to few personal problems and also didnt eat very well this weekend and went on the **** for my dads birthday on satday night (havent drank in ages and drink makes me feel **** for days), and yet went in gym and everything felt light, I also feel Im getting better technique with my pull and becoming much fatsre off the ground. So all in all was very chuffed now gonna rest and hammer the food for next wrkout!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Eating has been spot on yesterday and today....todays session...

Incline Bench

20xbar

6x60k

5x100k

5x110k

5x120k

Shoulder Press on Smith

10X60K

10X60K

5X80K

10X60K

CGBP

10x60k

10x80k

2Xmachine flyes whole stack for 10+reps

2xpushdowns reasonabley heavy(stack weight???) for 10+reps

As you can see didnt feel up to going heavy today and even used some gay machines and cables lol, so took it bit easier but only had 30 seconds inbetween most sets and was done in 25mins, this is how I used to train when only goal was size but will be back to heavy weights next workout .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Another brilliant workout today for me:thumb:.....

Deadlift (using as much leg drive as possible)

5x100k

3x180k

3x200k

Box Squats (low bench actually but slightly below parralell)

5x60k

5x100k

3x140k

3x160k

1x180k

1x190k

1x200k

1x210k (personal best squat:thumb

3x180k

2xlight leg ext superset with light leg curls

3x neck harness 10k 50-60 reps

Really good workout for me today, on the squats I think Im starting to master technique better and get a really good low shelf of the bar on my traps which seems to be helping me get the weight up better.

Eating has been solid and tommorow will be 2 weeks into cycle and will try for some progress pics.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session...

Bench

20x60k

10x100k

5x120k

1x130k

1x140k

10x100k

Incline Bench

10x60k

6x100k

5x110k

CGBP (3 second pause at bottom)

10x60k

6x80k

5x90k

Ezy Bar Curls

15x20k per side

12x20k per side

10x22 and a half K per side

3x light preacher machine

Felt good, not too strong but great pump and little rest between all sets.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone!!

Making some unbelievable progress rick,im going to pay extra attention to this from now on


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone!!
> 
> Making some unbelievable progress rick,im going to pay extra attention to this from now on


Cheers mate...

Todays session..........

Deadlift

10x60k

3x100k

3x140k

3x180k

2x210k

2x220k (went for a 3rd reps but failed inch or so above ground)

Bent Over Rows

12x60k

10x100k

8x110k

Hanging Cleans

12x60k

10x70k

8x70k

Neck Harness x 3 sets of 50 with 10kg added

Face pulls 2x whole stack for 15ish reps

9 sets of various ab/core work


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Another good session today:bounce:.........

Bench

10x60k

10x100k

5x120k

1x130k

1x140k

1x150k new PB:thumb:

Hammer Incline Machine

10x2 plates a side

8x3 plates a side

8x4 plates a side

CGBP

10X60K

6X80K

5X100K New PB

2 X heavy pushdowns

then some bicep wokr same old boring stuff

Chuffed with the PB on bench, had a spotter with me today, and also feel as though triceps have come on alot as of late not sure why, but thats deffo giving me a big advantage on bench, squats tommorow which is my favourite workout so gonna eat like a horse and sleep well and hopefully smash some PB on that tommorow. :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ahh i love your style:thumb:welldone!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ahh i love your style:thumb:welldone!


Cheers mate, well if I can come even close to the weights you press in the next few years Ill be a very hapy chap


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks rick but seriously the way your going,youll be there much faster than you think mate

Looking very big and powerful in your pics aswell!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thanks rick but seriously the way your going,youll be there much faster than you think mate
> 
> Looking very big and powerful in your pics aswell!


Thanks mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today session..

squats

10xbar

10xbar

10x60k

10x100k

5x140k

3x180k

2x200k

leg press

10x5plates a side

10x6plates a side

10 x 7 plates a side ( all good form right down slowly and up contracting hard)

leg ext

15x???

10x??? not sure of weight of stack but was painful after 8 reps , agony by the end!

leg curl machine

2x ??

20 mins of treadmill, 144 heart rate through out


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session...

bench

10x60k

6x100k

6x120k

1x130k

1x140k

1x150k

cgbp

10x60k

10x80k

6x100k

ezy bar curls

15x40k(plus bar)

15x40k(plus bar)

6x50k(plus bar)

yesterdays diet was

1-whey and oats

2-lean mince and wholemeal pasta

3-whey and oats and bananna

4- salmon and potatoe wedges

5-lean mince

6- whey and peanut butter

today has been...

1-whey and oats

2-pro recover (post wrkout)

3-20g whey and meat pizza:thumb:

4-salmon and potatoe wedges

and will be

5-lean mince wholemeal pasta

6-whey and peanut butter

3 weeks into cycle and feeling great although right forearm seems a little bit sore when training, think it may be a tendon problem, hurts when heavy benching, curling etc, any ideas guys and ideas to help it ease??


----------

